# getHostName liefert manchmal nur IP



## Wäscheleine (30. Okt 2017)

Hallöchen,

ich habe das Problem, dass getHostName manchmal nur die IP liefert anstatt den Workstationname obwohl ich über nslookup einen Namen bekomme. Ein Test mit C# liefert auch korrekte Ergebnisse.
Teilweise funktioniert es mit anderen Adressen.
Wo genau fragt Java da nach? Beim DNS? Und wie kann ich an zuverlässige Ergebnisse kommen mit dieser Funktion?


----------



## thet1983 (30. Okt 2017)

bei mir funktioniert es ganz normal

```
InetAddress address = InetAddress.getLocalHost();
System.out.println(address.getHostName());
System.out.println(address.getHostAddress());
```

Frage an Google: HIER


----------

